# My Boxster S



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

From Bad BeasTTie to.............


















































After much deliberating, too'ing and fro'ing this is what graces my driveway now...and I love it 

Picked it up about 10 days ago and slowly learning how to carefully use all that extra power over the TT's 180bhp.
The brakes are superb, the steering feels so much more "alive", the sports seats are so supportive and the car just feels glued to the
road though I think I will have to treat it with respect in the wet!

It's got a Tiptronic gearbox, again I love this...just leave it in auto for around the town or change to manual and play with buttons on the steering wheel on country roads...wind the revs up and the noise is truly addictive!

Loads of other nice toys fitted as extra's...non of which I fully understand yet, I'll wait for a rainy day and read the manual!

Am I qualified now to join the exclusive other marques club? 

Jackie x


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Me jealous? you better believe it :wink:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

That's a beautiful car, very nice indeed!!

... and love the plate.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Looks ok :wink: :wink:

Need to change your name now J'sBOXSA

D xx


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> ... and love the plate.


So do I! A bargain from DVLA...Â£250! Suited me - and my purse considering the amounts some people are selling less attractive plates for 



> Need to change your name now J'sBOXSA


I tried to change my username, but I dont think Jae has got around to it yet....going to be Jac-in-a-Box 

Jackie x


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Perfect spec for me, minus the tiptronic.

Looks lovely!


----------



## mcgus (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice Jackie. Were the pics taken at Camperdown by any chance?

Does this mean Star Performance group day is a no go now :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Nice Jackie. Were the pics taken at Camperdown by any chance?
> 
> Does this mean Star Performance group day is a no go now


Hi mcgus

Pics taken in Camperdown, The Hermitage (by Dunkeld) and St Andrews

Re Star Performance, most definately going ahead, as they say "I've started, so I'll finish"
Couldn't let you all down 

J x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice. 

Welcome over the chinese wall to Other Marques. :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Nice piccies and a nice car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Much as I adore my TT, I want a new car. I spend most of my time looking out for posts in here


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice Jackie - love the hard top. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Any time you fancy a swap back to a TTC just let me know :roll: - It looks so similar to mine you might not even notice :wink: [smiley=jester.gif]

Great idea for your new username too


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks great Jackie - glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nice Porker J! Not sure about the hardtop though :?

Hope you still coming down to Brooklands


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So much nicer than the carrot I had a look at


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Much as I love the TT - you can't argue with that.

Nice choice.

bit of an expensive way to upgrade to Porsche brakes though.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Very nice, welcome to the other side...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

What a nice bunch you all are - thanks for all your kind comments 

Before anyone suddenly thinks I've mastered the art of posting pictures, I haven't :roll: The pictures were posted for me by amtechuk, thanks 



> Any time you fancy a swap back to a TTC just let me know :roll: - It looks so similar to mine you might not even notice :wink: [smiley=jester.gif]


 Not quite ready to return to the fold naughTTy - and yes, I would notice 



> Perfect spec for me, minus the tiptronic.


Don't rule out the Tiptronic Carlos...I still think that with the car in manual mode it takes a fair bit of skill to match engine speed / road speed with the appropiate gear selection to make the perfect change.
Unless of course, you subscribe to the notion that such devices are primarily intended for, well, those of a less masculine disposition? In which case that's fine - I've made the right choice :wink: 



> Hope you still coming down to Brooklands


Of course nuTTs, but without the hard top, just for you!



> So much nicer than the carrot I had a look at


I was so close to buying a Zanzi' Red Boxster until you made your "carrot" comment, think you saved me from a big mistake 

For those who think the interior leather is "Savanna" - it's not. It is "Natural" leather, a really rich tan colour which goes beautifully with the black paintwork. What makes it a little more "different" is the black carpeting on the doors and floors...breaks it all up rather nicely I think.
All the cars I've seen usually have the bottoms of the doors and the interior carpets finished in the same colour as the seats.

Jackie x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Great pics of your new car, Jackie. I like the interior colour, it's a wee bit different from the norm. (the wheels are also very nice, one of the better Porsche wheel designs)

Hope you're enjoying driving it topless. :wink: 

Good luck.

Regards


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

goooooooooooooooorgus!!

whats the boot space like jackie??

thats me, always Mr. Practical :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice motor Jackie 8)

Its better over here on the dark side  :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

A beautiful car, Jackie.

I love the colour combination you've gone for.

8)

Rogue


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Jackie & Dave

Fab car 8) love the combo especially those wheels 

Have fun and don't go speeding now!!!!!

Col


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant see what all the fuss is about...a mirror image of my TTR !

Well not at all, just joshin ! But the body colour is more Raven then my Raven ! and the interrior superb.

What a choice, you are a lucky bunny Fluff in fact a Fluffy Bunny !

Jxxx (We can do a swap in July if you like ?) :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Tangy combo! Enjoy the "other" side :wink:


----------

